# Aquascaping notes from September meeting



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I posted a brief aquascaping demo from the photos Sean posted from the September meeting at the Natural Aquariums site where I hang out a lot. Anyone who wants to refer to the "notes" I made feel free.

If Erik's camera has any pics, let me know I would like to flesh it out a bit. If you think anythink is blatantly missing let me know too, Erik.

Please, check it out--http://naturalaquariums.com/bb/index.php?topic=139.0 Reply #14 near the bottom of the page.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Nicely done Dineen. It looks like we may have found our media person for the club  The next time we do some DIY type stuff, you are more than welcome to do another similar type thread for us!

If the others don't mind, you may want to post our group pic in the Water Bucket Forum. There is a sticky of Planted Tank Nerds in that forum! I have been too lazy to post my pic in there


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

You like that demo, you should check out the one I did on my small DIY BBS hatchery. http://naturalaquariums.com/bb/index.php?topic=161.0


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I just realized that all I needed to do was cut and paste it from the modify post window to be able to repeat it here without having to do all the work over again. So here you go guys---

A brief aquascaping demo:

1. Eco-complete substrate is poured into the tank with it packaging water and sloped to be about an inch deep in front, three inches deep in the back. This is for perspective (appearance) and so that fish poo will tend to gather at the front of the tank for vaccing. Deeper gravel at the back is also nice for the plants that need it while foreground plants don't generally need a deep root system.

2. Driftwood is weighted with squarish rocks tied on with fishline. Moss is spread on and tied to portions of the limbs with polycotton or cotton thread, Java fern is attached to the base piece with a large green twist tie. The wood pieces are planted into the substrate at angles, one thrusting forward for added drama and perspective. One limb is left bare for contrast.

3. Foreground plants are planted in the tank before adding water. Marsilea, Hemianthus callitrichoides, Anubias nana, and Blyxa japonica are the plants being used. Anubias is attached to pieces of rock while the others are planted into the substrate. Moss wrapped rocks (tied on with thread) are arranged around the driftwood with the Anubias. Note the spray bottle to keep plants moist while you work.










4. Add water over a plate to keep from disturbing the substrate and the fine Marsilea and Hemianthus you just planted.










5. Don't forget the dechlorinator! That's the bottle in Matt's hand on the right.










6. Stem plants that take nourishment from the substrate as well as the water column can be planted in groups of up to three stems for a fuller appearance. Using a pair of tweezers or forceps can help to plant the stems of Limnophilia aromatica deeply into the substrate of the far right corner. For bunch stem plants that are trimmed often and get most of their nourishment from the water column here's a nifty aquascaping trick. Group stems of H. zosterfolia together and wrap them with a plant weight and just let them hang over the substrate behind the driftwood. When it's time to trim, you won't have to pull the roots up out of the gravel and replant! The trick is finding the right amount of weight to counter the bouyancy of the amount of stems you are grouping together. That takes a little trial and error.


----------

